# Solved: Computer Mouse to use with Wii Internet



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Wii, and I have Wii Internet. I noticed that on the Wii, you have two USB plugins on the back of the console. I would like to use the Wii Internet with a mouse and keyboard. I pluged in a keyboard and it works, but when I plug in the mouse it doesnt work. Is there any special type of mouse I need? OR is there no fix for it?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

After a few min of google I would say no. From what I read the Wii doesn't have any drivers or support for a USB mouse. 
Can't you use the Wii controller as a mouse? Not quite as easy but should work right?


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

It could, but I dont like using the Wii controller as a mouse. Too much work involved.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Since there doesnt seem to be another option, I am going to mark this thread SOLVED


----------

